# TT flyway vs Pro 200



## h2oknine (Mar 15, 2005)

I am looking to up grade to one of these collars. Right now I am using the sports g2 80m and really like but I want to be able to add muliple dogs. After looking at the new sports g3 i don't care for the button setup. So I am looking at these two collars 

what is everyone else's opinion on these.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I have an earlier model of the 200 (about 6 years old). At the time, if I remember correctly, the 200 came with the tone and the flyway didn’t. There was about a $30.00 difference in price. I opted for the one with the tone (the 200) and then never used the feature.

I wish I had saved the $30.00

I expect the question is will you use the tone feature and is it worth the premium?

I believe the tone feature gets used in one of a couple/few different ways, as a warning prior to correction, as a recall or even to replace or in addition to a whistle stop.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

only thing I ever use the tone for is to make sure I turned the collar on


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a flyway 50 that I love. But I did not know you could add dogs to it! I bought mine from collar clinic and maybe I am missing some of the details.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

) chuckling )

Add that to the list of things the tone could be used for.

Actually you could associate any command you wanted that the dog knew to the tone feature.


----------



## BIG DOG (Apr 17, 2003)

other than the tone no real difference, the pro 200 may be a little hotter but not enough to matter either way, i have owned both but use a pro 500 now.


----------



## jevc (Aug 24, 2006)

I use the tone as a "here" command. When he hears the tone he comes a runnin. It works great for upland when you dont want to use a whistle or voice. I really like this feature.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

jevc said:


> I use the tone as a "here" command. When he hears the tone he comes a runnin. It works great for upland when you dont want to use a whistle or voice. I really like this feature.


I like to 100 & 200 models because they are more versatile.

If the vast majority of your corrections are momentary, go for the 200. Every once in a while you may want to do a continuous correction and you can use the uppermost top button on the transmitter. That botton will give a fairly "hot" correction however. Example, if you are on level 3, the top botton will give produce a "high" 3 or "mid" 4 level burn.

The newer TT collars are hotter than the earlier models. So you will need to experiment. For example, if you set your older model 200 on level 4, you may only need a level 2 on the newer model to get the same correction.

Good luck.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

I asked a bunch of questions on this to aknowledgable dealer and if my information is correct you might want to look at a 100 or a 500.

I just switched off the Flyway to the Pro 100 to get better adjustability in continuous mode. 

If I want to nick the dog I just don't hold the button down. 

This is what I learned (or was told, be it correct or incorrect). 

With a momentary collar like the flyway or the 200 you can adjust the duration on a given level but to change the intensity you have to turn the knob. On level three (for instance) the only thing that changes from low/medium/high momentary is the duration, with high being a slightly longer pulse than meduim/low at the same intensity level. The continuous button is just manually controlling the duration, at the same intensity. To go up in intensity, you have to stop and turn the knob.

With the 100, and 18 levels of continuous, I can set my collar on three with the knob, and control both intensity and duration with only the buttons alone. If I want more intensity I go up a level and if I want more duration I hold the button down a touch longer.

It is true that you can't nick in continuous mode with as short a duration as you can with a momentary collar; however, that seems to be of no consequence to the dogs. If I'm correcting I'm correcting. Instead of a 3 high nick I just give a short three low burn and it seems to have the same effect. That's a bit more duration and a bit less intensity to compensate for that. And if I want to make a big deal of something (a no go, for instance), I don't have to turn the knob.


----------



## TheShadow (May 8, 2008)

is there a difference in the flyway g2 and pro 200 g2 in terms of being hotter? i was told the only difference is the tone feature (200 has it) per a rep at Cabela's who talked to a TT sales rep. Something to the fact they only wanted to have the flyway as a camo only but decided to offer it in black w/o tone at a cheaper price. Said the Flyway G2 sells a lot more than the Pros (that $30 difference is huge he said). Thought that was interesting.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

The tone comes in handy if you loose the collar in tall grass. just wish they had one for the transmitter.


----------



## caglatz (Aug 21, 2006)

I have the Pro 200 and love it -- I do use the tone feature all the time while hunting - not as a warning or praise, but as a RECALL. Without blowing a whistle or yelling a command I can merely tone my lab and he'll start quartering back to me. Makes for a nice and pleasant day in the field. At one time the "camo" flyway had the tone feature also but that was several years go. TT service is tops so you can't go wrong with either. Last note: during CC I wish I had had more continuous levels, I would have preferred the Pro 100 or the grandaddy Pro 500 - but the Pro 200 is just fine now as most of my corrections are nicks now. If you can afford it get the Pro 500. The new EXP transmitters, you can add a couple of collars.


----------



## topshelf (Feb 4, 2004)

I have a Flyway exp. 3 days after I got it I wished I had the 200. The flyway comes with flat buckle collars that are difficult to get tight. I went and bought new collars with roller buckles. If I had just bought the 200 I'd saved money on that alone.

Matt


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

topshelf said:


> I have a Flyway exp. 3 days after I got it I wished I had the 200. The flyway comes with flat buckle collars that are difficult to get tight. I went and bought new collars with roller buckles. If I had just bought the 200 I'd saved money on that alone.
> 
> Matt


Matt, All of the collars are coming non-roller now. I don't like them either. Get a couple of spares if available.


----------

